
Walmart Fire Sale: After 7 roof fires, Walmart sues Tesla over solar panel flaws - WhiteOwlLion
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/08/after-seven-roof-fires-walmart-sues-tesla-over-solar-panel-flaws/
======
marcinzm
Previous discussion from yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20752116](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20752116)

------
brianbreslin
I'm guessing all these were done when SolarCity was independent before Tesla
bought them right?

